# Centralization extensor tendon finger



## scooter1 (May 11, 2011)

Any suggestions for Centralization extensor tendon finger?  I was looking at 26135, but
it states metacarpophalangeal joint. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## maryanneheath (May 11, 2011)

Hi, one of our hand surgeons utilizes 26437 for extensor tendon centralization.


----------

